# extending battery life on my HTC EVO V4G



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

My battery is lasting as half as long about for a month now. Is there:
1. Something I can do to extend the battery life? 
2. An app that will show me what's sucking up my battery life. 
3. A way to stop that process that's sucking up my battery from running in the background? 
4. A possibility that my battery is not getting a full charge after 6 months of usage and what can I do about that? 
Hopefully there's an answer to all of these. Any and all help would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello Xarmok7,

As a proud owner of a HTC Evo V 4G (sarcasm), I have been able to get my phone to stay over 30% battery over the course of a day with heavy usage. The only way I can do this? An extended battery. I wouldn't recommend this phone with out it. If you aren't willing to dish out the 30 bucks for the extended, I recommend you leave 4G off, shut 3G off unless you are using it, and lastly make sure you other radios (Bluetooth, GPS, etc) are not on. If you are rooted, you could underclock, but that might be more work then just buying a extended battery and dropping it in.

As for an app that shows you whats going on, Android has a built in battery status. Settings > Battery. You'll find the screen uses the most. If something is running in the background, you can uninstall it, OR if you are rooted, you can use an app called Greenify which will stop things from running in the background when you add them to the watchlist. Also, I highly recommend Clean Master is you are rooted.

Lastly, It could be very possible that you aren't getting a full charge, as the phone sucks as far as battery usage goes. That might mean you charge way to much. When I had the OEM battery I was charging my phone two times a day for about an hour or more and 3 times a day for about ten minutes. Which is a lot. You really only want to charge your phone once per day in a "perfect" world, and only for about 4 hours. Enough to get that charge then unplug. This rarely happens, but still. 

I hope this helps you, and feel free to leave a reply if you have anymore questions


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

kilonox said:


> Hello Xarmok7,
> 
> As a proud owner of a HTC Evo V 4G (sarcasm), I have been able to get my phone to stay over 30% battery over the course of a day with heavy usage. The only way I can do this? An extended battery. I wouldn't recommend this phone with out it. If you aren't willing to dish out the 30 bucks for the extended, I recommend you leave 4G off, shut 3G off unless you are using it, and lastly make sure you other radios (Bluetooth, GPS, etc) are not on. If you are rooted, you could underclock, but that might be more work then just buying a extended battery and dropping it in.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't mind getting an extended battery, but will if fit in my otterbox defender. I spent a good amount of money on it and I don't want to have to buy another one of these cases again or any. It was almost $40 and that was on e-bay. Otterbox already gave me a brand new one as that one seemed kind of stretched. So, technically that's my second case, but it was free. Could recommend an extended battery that works well and fits (if it exists) my Otterbox case. I love the case because I used to drop my phone all the time and now I feel like it's well protected and don't even worry if I do drop it..

I do charge once/day and maybe twice. I can get it to about 17 hours and sometimes as lows as 8 hours with heavy usage. It's not rooted. I hardly ever use the GPS unless I have it in the car charger. No blue tooth. I use wi-fi, but I feel that it saves battery, ironically. Though, I could switch to 3G. In the beginning I turned that off and it would last well over 36 hours and for about 5 months I'd get about 24 hours w/ wifi on. Until, the last month it's just barely scraping 17 hours with light usage.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

The 3G will kill your battery more then Wi-Fi will if I wasn't clear above. 

The extended batteries that are the same size as the OEM battery are not quite as juicy, and will only give you about 40% more. Still better than nothing, but if you are willing to give up the Otterbox, you can double your battery juice. I did this, got a new "extended" battery case and battery, I spent $45, but my battery now lasts about 24 hours with me using 4G most of the day. I don't really recommend it as their isn't a good case that offers a decent amount of protection like the Otterbox provides. I recommend you look at some of the 3vo's slim extended batteries, and find one that is reputable. I cannot really help you with that, as I opted for the 3460mah battery. The 3vo comes with a 1720mah stock. The largest slim I found was 2520, on ebay but maybe you might find something a little better, but I am sure that is as good as you can get with the size. I hope you that helped


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

I'll look into that, thanks. It said for the Sprint 3d shooter. I am not sure if it would be compatible. The one that came up in a search engine is only 25% more. Would that first battery you sent a link be compatible with my Evo V 4g?


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

Yes, the the Virgin Mobile HTC EVO 3D V 4G is a repackaged Sprint HTC EVO 3D. Both developer names are shooter. It should work perfectly


----------



## xarmok7 (Jun 29, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the headsup.


----------



## kilonox (Dec 3, 2010)

No problem, if I have answered all of your questions, please mark this solved by clicking the Thread Tools button and on the bottom of the drop down, hit Mark Solved. Thanks a lot Xarmok7


----------

